# Any ideas?



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I saw this pick of the Audi A3 (in Akoya Silver I think - nice) about a week ago. It somehow seems more "butch" than in any other picture I've seen.

I don't think it is a 3.2 as I can't see a "quattro" badge on the grill. Still, it seems the wheel arches are flared more and it's wearing wider tyres (better filling those arches).

However, I don't think that is it. The wheels look like the option 5-spoke star 17 inch ones - perhaps larger (the spokes look more flush with the rim). It could be they've used spacers to move the wheels out a bit, so they are not hidden as much under the arches.

Or it's just a trick of the light! Whatever it is, it looks pretty damn good!










Compares with "standard"


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I see where yer coming from Karsci, it's a very nice photo.

The wheels are the 5 Star type but look like 18's, although none of the rims are available as options in this size . As for spacers, I don't think that Audi would parade a new car with them. It could merely be a trick of light which give the impression of spacers. I'm sure that I've read somewhere that the new A3 adopts a squatter stance than the out going model and this photo is confirmation of that.

I don't think that it would make any difference if it was a 3.2 as it will share the same suspension and wheel size as the lesser Sport variants.

I notice that it is an official Audi photo, were there any similar ones to compare it with.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thsi is the only other picture of the same car that I could find.










Akoya Silver looks very nice. Good choice.

Perhaps this one from the Audi.be site


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Piccy of A3 with 18s

http://www.je-design.com/upload/newsticker/de/030515110152_3.jpg

5-spoke 18s could be a dealer option.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Actually, I quite like that photo, it makes the car look very aggressive. No keen on the wheels though. They're a bit fussy.

I forgot that 18s could be a dealer option. It would be pricey but look sensational.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Wow! I agree - the wheel design is overdone, but the impact of the larger size is just amazing.

The more I see of the new A3 the more I'll have to search down the back of the sofa for the money for yet more extras! Damn clever marketing - well done Audi! ;D


----------

